# ripxx



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Never heard of it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Cool product...but too expensive.

And it requires a GPS signal to work properly..

Anybody thats used a GPS on the mountain to try and track themselves, like with an Iphone or some other device knows that your GPS link is hit or miss depending on where you are on the mountain, the weather, etc...

And they dont tell you on the site what the battery power is or how fast they have their GPS chip broadcasting...if its only collecting data every 10 seconds its not very useful, if its every second the battery is probably going to die in an hour or two...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

its notjust a gps it dose all kinds of things check it out on youtube...YouTube - TheRipxx's Channel


----------

